
Houdini 17.5 Launch Talk - agumonkey
https://vimeo.com/322225534
======
agumonkey
Submitting this because their new feature is interesting in the view of
programmers.

They abstracted away part of the software to create a visual dependency graph
tool. To over-summarize think visual make. With partitioned multi threading
and more.

I think it can inspire other guys outside of the CGI world or maybe attracts
criticism or simply discussion.

